# Gunner's Up service



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

I had one of the stainless locking bracket's on a winger fold up last saturday rendering the unit unusable.

Called GU monday morning to get replacement bracket and three rubber grommet's for the cable's.

Had the part's thur's morning, no charge!

Excellant service
Mildot


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Can't beat em


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

great service!!!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Nothing but great service when I have needed it!


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree, they are number 1!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Rich(Gunners up) hunts and competes with retrievers he knows how important your equipment is to you.


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Best I've ever dealt with. I bought some old GU's. They sent me new releases and new hinges. No charge. An absolutely FANTASTIC company!!!!!

Kirk


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Rich has always taken care of me also . Gunner up is top notch.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

That made up my mind. I'm going to get one! Thanks!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't forget Jerry Davis. He's also great to work with.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have had nothing but great service from them also! Sent me new hinges for my older models when they started rusting and they had upgraded to stainless steel ones.....top notch!

FOM


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody have their holding blinds? If so, what do you think?

Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't have any of thier holding blinds Kyle but I do think they look too bulky and impracticle to use. Particularly if it's very windy.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've broken a few of the plastic pieces that keep the pin from getting lost. I've used string and wire fishing leader to replace it. I finally got tired of the string breaking and the fishing leader getting all kinked up and I emailed Gunner's Up if they sold the oem plastic piece. They sent me several of them at no charge.


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

GU's customer service is top notch, they really go out of there way for you.

Dan


----------

